# Wrong MAC Foundation Shade



## pinkvanilla (Nov 9, 2009)

I bought the MAC Studio Fix Fluid about three weeks ago, and I got the MAC MUA to colour match me as I was having a hard time doing it myself (can easily colour match others but me is a different story) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, I've worn it probably about 5 times (maybe more) and only today have I realised it's the wrong colour. I think it's a tad too dark/yellow; looks completely different to my chest, which is where I usually colour match.

Any chance I can refund/exchange?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 9, 2009)

You're best asking them directly.. however I'm leaning towards no. I've done it before with a Model Co foundation at a David Jones, but it was only tested once and I had to argue with them for half an hour about it (it was for my friend's little sister). The girl who served her sold her the completely wrong product (to what she requested) and I still had to argue with them about it. I think the only reason they bothered refunding the money was because they could tell I wasn't going to go away LOL.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 10, 2009)

I would go in there and cause a fuss like Michelle did at ModelCo... When I worked at Napoleon we were told to discourage refunds/exchanges for makeup, but if it was obvious we had sold them the wrong colour then we had to refund or exchange it.

If you wanted to be a real pain you could say you are entitled to at least an exchange under the Trade Practices Act. lol

Under the consumer protections laws in the Trade Practices Act at s71 there is a "fitness for purpose" provision... basically if you went in there and asked for makeup to suit your skin tone, and the MUA matched you (she was using her skills and expertise on the matter) and you relied on her skills and bought the product based on her recommendation, but the product isnt "fit for its purpose" then you are entitled to refund or at least exchange... 

Hahahah you can imagine how much retailers love it when I go in there wanting a refund and they say no


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 10, 2009)

^^ I do the TPA thing too. Gotta love merchantable quality and fitness for purpose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're completely right, if someone matched you wrong it's THEIR fault and the people they work for are responsible for that so they should give you the right colour/refund.. on the other hand they can easily argue that they matched you correctly. I mean, every MUA does colour matching differently. I've had more than 3 MAC artists colour match me each with a  different result.. it's not an easy thing to argue because no one wants to admit they screwed up.

In fact a week ago, I took my friend to get matched, she's paler than me and they matched her NW20 in SFF and she looked ORANGE. I was standing there waiting for the MUA to say "yeah, that's not right".. and the MUA didn't. So I had to ask them to try something lighter because they were pretty much about to sell her a foundation that makes her orange :S


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 10, 2009)

^^ lol are you a lawyer? I have 4 assessments to do by next friday and then I will be finished with my law degree! Cant wait!

That's so irritating that the MUA couldn't colour match properly. You kind of wonder how they got a job there if they cant do one of the most important tasks that a makeup artist needs to do... :S


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 10, 2009)

^^ Haha wow well done!!! You must be really excited after 5 long years! I'm doing a BA/LLB, in the middle of honours for my BA and I'm probably not going to finish my law degree coz I'm really bad at it haha.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Nov 10, 2009)

I work for BB (also under Estee Lauder), and we were told that we have to provide an exchange (note not refund) under any circumstances. The only exception is if we colour match a foundation for a customer, and they want a shade thats obviously too light/too dark for their skin, and we tell them that we dont recommend that shade.

Also, my advice would be, dont kick up a stink unless you really have to. Be polite & nice about it, and please sit down and compare the colour to others. Even go outside with different colours on (to see in the natural light) and then go back to the counter to complete the transaction


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 10, 2009)

^^ Nice to see BB has a better policy than Model Co and NP!  It also depends on the person you're talking to. Some people are having a bad day and just can't be bothered.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks so mcfor your suggesitons girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will put it on again on the weekend and go outside and look at it properly (as when I noticed I was inside). If no go, then I will go back and see if I can find another shade. Hopefully they will let me exchange or something!

Congrats on nearly finishing your law degree aussie


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow.. I thought you just had to write it off if you picked the wrong foundation shade! I got matched to NW last year and walked around looking like a barbie doll for a week before going back to MAC- they certainly weren't offering a refund! I should've been more pushy I guess.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^ Haha wow well done!!! You must be really excited after 5 long years! I'm doing a BA/LLB, in the middle of honours for my BA and I'm probably not going to finish my law degree coz I'm really bad at it haha._

 
I am definitely excited... But I am suffering from some serious anxiety at the moment due to exams lol.... And sleep deprivation! I think I will sleep for a month when its all over! 

I'm sure you are more than capable of doing the law degree! Stick with it! I have doubted myself so many times over the years, but I'm glad I didn't give up on it!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkvanilla* 

 
_ 
Congrats on nearly finishing your law degree aussie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you!


----------



## Jade M (Nov 10, 2009)

This is a contentious issue.

My personal statement - I will always problem solve the issue at hand and you'd end up with your exchange or the knowledge on how to use the product correctly (as sometimes education is the issue here).

What you have to realise is how heartbreaking returns are for us - especially when we've offered the advice in the first place,  only to be dismissed and then have someone come back in and pull the 'it's wrong' caper... 'oh really it's too light.... you mean you forgot to tell me you were going to fake tan the next day?' - that's one of my personal favourite situations.

Like I said - I'll always try to help you, but please as someone mentioned earlier ... be nice. Ultimately it was your decision to purchase the item in the first place, we only offer advice, we don't hold a gun to your head. If you don't like it SAY SOMETHING... once the items leave the store, regardless of whether they are unopened etc they have to be DESTROYED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I nearly want to cry everytime I have to throw out a perfect product just because someone changed their mind. 

Faulty items etc is a different story - that's unavoidable. 

Please just be careful in your purchases - I seriously have to destroy anything that comes back even if it is just a doubleup, an unwanted gift etc. I especially hate it when people come in and ask for a foundation for a person that isn't there or won't let me colour match them, of course its going to be wrong, and not only are we going to be out $48 for that one, but for the replacement as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is not meant to be a dig at anyone at all - I just really want you to understand the frustration that I feel as a MUA when a return is made for an avoidable situation. 

Don't be afraid of making a return - be pleasant and we will help to the best of our abilities. Just promise me that as a trade off, you will attempt to be a careful shopper in the first place also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xo


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 10, 2009)

PV, Jade brings up a good point with the fake tan thing.. I know it was just an example of how people can give the wrong and incomplete info but it's a good point to make.

Have you thought about summer coming and you'll likely be darker anyway? Even if you don't fake/real tan your body is likely to get a bit browner and you'll be wanting the darker tone so that your face will match. Then in winter you can get a lighter one and mix the two, that way you use it up and nothing is wasted.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 10, 2009)

I think Jade makes some good points.. Not letting the MUA colour match is just asking for trouble. I would flat out refuse to sell the foundation if someone refused a colour match (I would clearly be out of a job as well if I did that, but hey, its the principle!! lol). Application technique is also definitely an issue, but I am sure PV is applying it perfectly in this instance (aren't you PV?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe 

And now for the stab at MAC as a corporation... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even though I understand how heartbreaking it is to throw makeup away (I used to hate it too), at the end of the day I'm sure MAC can afford it  (Especially considering how they overcharge us here in Australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

And just to clarify, when I said to make a fuss I didn't mean go in there shouting and screaming... hahahaha.... I absolutely do not think that approach will work. I think I chose the wrong words... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Perhaps what I should have said was that you need to be firm in your convictions about what you want to happen and make sure you walk away with the best outcome for you. After all it's your hard earned cash that is at play...


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_And just to clarify, when I said to make a fuss I didn't mean go in there shouting and screaming... hahahaha.... I absolutely do not think that approach will work. I think I chose the wrong words... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Perhaps what I should have said was that you need to be firm in your convictions about what you want to happen and make sure you walk away with the best outcome for you. After all it's your hard earned cash that is at play..._

 
I agree with you there too. By no means is there any need to abuse someone or yell at them.. but I think you shouldn't let someone tell you "Sorry, we don't do refunds/exchanges" when you are legally entitled to one. I suppose if you have to argue with a salesperson so that you get what you are legally entitled to, that's what it takes.

Also, I've exchanged products at MAC time and time again (unused and not open) and they have not given me any indication that the product I am returning is going to be destroyed? I was under the impression that if its a completely unused product they can simply resell it. For example, I bought a Graphic Gardens lipstick bag and they gave me the wrong one, so I went and swapped it - are they really going to destroy the unopened one I returned??


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_but I am sure PV is applying it perfectly in this instance (aren't you PV?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe _

 
Goodness, I hope so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jade and LL - thank you for bringing up the fake tan issue. I don't fake tan, but I'm sure in summer just going out in the daylight might make me a tad darker. Will definitely keep my foundation for that!

I had no idea that they destroy returned purchases. That makes me sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How about I give you my phone number and you can just put all the (unopened/unused) returns into a box and I will come pick them up weekly


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 11, 2009)

One of the biggest challenges I have as a new and still learning MUA is colour matching, grrrrrr it's so frustrating when a colour looks spot on in one light then you move the person outdoors or in a different room with different light it's like WTF??!! That's all wrong arghhhhh!! I'm still trying to master this one but my advice when buying a foundation is always get samples first! Take them home and try them out for a few applications see how the colour looks in all lights, how well it lasts and how your skin reacts. High end counters are pretty good about samples especially MAC. 

So before you hand over that hard earned $$ grab a sample of a couple of shades then test those babies out and come back and make an informed purchase


----------



## Jade M (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_are they really going to destroy the unopened one I returned??_

 

Yes we legally have to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is a health and safetly responsibility thing ... think of it this way ... sure most people are just honestly exchanging ... but WHAT IF... someone had tampered with an item, returned it and we sold it on to you... and you got sick or something. It is not a risk we can take... we won't even turn them into testers, YOUR safety is too important.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_*One of the biggest challenges I have as a new and still learing MUA is colour matching, grrrrrr it's so frustrating when a colour looks spot on in one light then you move the person outdoors or in a different room with different light it's like WTF??!!* That's all wrong arghhhhh!! I'm still trying to master this one but my advice when buying a foundation is always get samples first! Take them home and try them out for a few applications see how the colour looks in all lights, how well it lasts and how your skin reacts. High end counters are pretty good about samples especially MAC. 

So before you hand over that hard earned $$ grab a sample of a couple of shades then test those babies out and come back and make an informed purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So true! A piece of advice I was given is to take a step back, look at 2 or 3 (large) swatches on the face from a bit of a distance. This can make a difference, sometimes one that looks ok close up actually looks too pale/too orange


----------



## pinklemonade (Nov 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade M* 

 
_This is a contentious issue.

My personal statement - I will always problem solve the issue at hand and you'd end up with your exchange or the knowledge on how to use the product correctly (as sometimes education is the issue here).

What you have to realise is how heartbreaking returns are for us - especially when we've offered the advice in the first place,  only to be dismissed and then have someone come back in and pull the 'it's wrong' caper... 'oh really it's too light.... you mean you forgot to tell me you were going to fake tan the next day?' - that's one of my personal favourite situations.

Like I said - I'll always try to help you, but please as someone mentioned earlier ... be nice. Ultimately it was your decision to purchase the item in the first place, we only offer advice, we don't hold a gun to your head. If you don't like it SAY SOMETHING... once the items leave the store, regardless of whether they are unopened etc they have to be DESTROYED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I nearly want to cry everytime I have to throw out a perfect product just because someone changed their mind. 

Faulty items etc is a different story - that's unavoidable. 

Please just be careful in your purchases - I seriously have to destroy anything that comes back even if it is just a doubleup, an unwanted gift etc. I especially hate it when people come in and ask for a foundation for a person that isn't there or won't let me colour match them, of course its going to be wrong, and not only are we going to be out $48 for that one, but for the replacement as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is not meant to be a dig at anyone at all - I just really want you to understand the frustration that I feel as a MUA when a return is made for an avoidable situation. 

Don't be afraid of making a return - be pleasant and we will help to the best of our abilities. Just promise me that as a trade off, you will attempt to be a careful shopper in the first place also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xo_

 
Agree with everything Jade has said.

Also, the cost of destroying product (and the cost of theft etc) is factored into the prices of items. So the more frequently that happens, the more often the prices will have to increase.  
Definitely return it if you feel it's the wrong colour (it happens!) but do it sooner rather than later.

I will always do my best to make someone happy, and if I believe that they have been sold the wrong colour foundation I will swap it over no matter what. But if it's empty or six months old, or if fake tan is involved, it makes it that much harder. Also, if people are well mannered and nice it really does make a difference.


Gemma xx


----------

